# Unlock your bootloader



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

let the fun begin!

http://gizmodo.com/5...le-for-download

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=20&s=16&m=Eee+Pad+Transformer+Prime+TF201&os=32&ft=14&f_name=UnLock_Device_App_V6.apk#UnLock_Device_App_V6.apk


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## skielbasa (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a warning, it sounds like your cpuid and sku get permanantly logged at ASUS's servers so there's no going back. That said, it'll be really nice to see some custom roms.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

this is so awesome!! now we need to get aokp ported over!!


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

wera750 said:


> this is so awesome!! now we need to get aokp ported over!!


definitely looking forward to this! I have AOKP on my GNex and Love it!


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes! Would pay for AOKP, lol.

The Prime is awesome, having a lot of fun with it so far.


----------

